# RONI Black Smoke Norwegian Forest 3 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

Roni - Black Smoke Norwegian Forest 3 years old.
She is stunning, neutered microchipped and she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you saw him on Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where are you located? I have wanted an adult rescue NFC for some time now.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Patsy is at Rushden in Northamptonshire


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do you know the background kj?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes jenny if you want me to pm you let me know, but have to tread carefully to be able to get the rest out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

KJ, can you pm me the details please.....it just so happens I will be up in that area on friday and I have a weakness for NFC....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> KJ, can you pm me the details please.....it just so happens I will be up in that area on friday and I have a weakness for NFC....


Another one :thumbsup: you lucky, lucky thing!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Another one :thumbsup: you lucky, lucky thing!!


No, really, I have to reign it in, and only an _exceptional_ case could convince me to swell the ranks! But I WILL be at Patsy's on friday so who knows what might happen.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> No, really, I have to reign it in, and only an _exceptional_ case could convince me to swell the ranks! But I WILL be at Patsy's on friday so who knows what might happen.....


Shall I start taking bets? :arf:

Let's hope Patsy doesn't show you round, she has some gorgeous cats there at the moment


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Shall I start taking bets? :arf:
> 
> Let's hope Patsy doesn't show you round, she has some gorgeous cats there at the moment


Do you really think I would be driving a 4 hour round trip on my only day off and NOT expect to get to see/cuddle (steal ) all the gorgeous kitties?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Do you really think I would be driving a 4 hour round trip on my only day off and NOT expect to get to see/cuddle (steal ) all the gorgeous kitties?


sneak me one out  one on there named Gary, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Do you really think I would be driving a 4 hour round trip on my only day off and NOT expect to get to see/cuddle (steal ) all the gorgeous kitties?


Naughty naughty naughty I shall be telling Patsy of your plan:aureola:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> sneak me one out  one on there named Gary, absolutely gorgeous


 tut tut tut


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well Jenny, I am delivering a 3 year old blue Persian girl.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

dont do that to me!!!!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm very jealous!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Well Jenny, I am delivering a 3 year old blue Persian girl.....


yes and she is getting there this time missy,otherwise you will be in big trouble lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pic added


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Bless Patsy so many gorgeous babies she looks after.... getting jealous though :lol:


----------

